# Whats a good manga if you like...



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 21, 2009)

above

Death Note
Naruto
Naruto Shippuuden
DragonBall 
DragonBall Z
One Piece
Gundam 00
Digimon
yuyu hakusho
cyborg009


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 21, 2009)

try bleach, it's a non stop fighting series like dragonball
fullmetal alchemist a good alternative to death note, also look for 'darker than black'

for good anime series in generell take a lokk into following topic

[Essentials] Anime 2!


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2009)

If you like psychological stuff like Death Note... Try Liar Game,  Lost+Brain(which doesn't have that many chapters but still kinda cool), Kurosagi and perhaps Bloddy Monday(though it isn't really that psychological)

But then again, I'm not very good at recommending manga.


----------



## raybattousai (Dec 21, 2009)

If you like action read BERSERK, but be warned its very gory and mature


----------



## Raika (Dec 21, 2009)

Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn
Air Gear


----------



## sphere9 (Dec 21, 2009)

Code Geass.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2009)

Vampire's Portrait
Death Note
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Sukisho
Boy's Next Door
Hellsing
Elfen Lied
Gravitation
Digimon
Forgot one: Winter Demon


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 21, 2009)

Monster
Berserk
Battle Royale (it's better in Japanese - they fucked up on the English translation)


----------



## Cermage (Dec 21, 2009)

sounds like all the typicals, 

you should like 
fairy tail
Mx0 
666 satan 
Hunterx Hunter
Claymore
Fist of the north star
Ubel Blatt 

sadly Mx0 was canceled early, though it is fairly good for what it got up.  Fairy tail, Hunter x hunter, Ubel Blatt and claymore are ongoings but if you reach the latest chapter of HxH , dont expect anything new for a long while, Mangaka has been on hiatus for ages now

though i'd also recommend reading Detroit metal city,Great Teacher onizuka, BECK, Yotsubato&! and Angel Densetsu. nice way to get into manga.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I'll try reading all of these if i can find them at a Books-a-million, Barnes & Noble,or Borders.
{Also if someone can tell me where i can find some of these that would also be gratefully appreciated.}


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 21, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Monster
> Berserk
> Battle Royale (it's better in Japanese - they fucked up on the English translation)



I absolutely love monster. Definitely the best manga I have ever read by far. Definitely read this. It may start a bit slow but it picks up relatively soon. You could also try 20th century boys and pluto which are by the the same author. Not at good as monster imo but still great.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 21, 2009)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the help, I'll try reading all of these if i can find them at a Books-a-million, Barnes & Noble,or Borders.
> {Also if someone can tell me where i can find some of these that would also be gratefully appreciated.}


You won't find barely any of the manga's mentioned as most of them are in Japanese but have just been translated  and uploaded online, there isn't any official translations of alot of manga's.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 22, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> zuriel102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is there a website where i can find these mangas in english dub?


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 22, 2009)

Read Battle Royale the novel, not the manga, the manga was shit.


----------

